# Small Van conversion ideas/suggestions?



## Sean128 (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi,

I've got a Nissan Vanette Cargo pretty much like the one in this thread - Clicky.

When I first got it I built a false floor about 25cm high so the new floor was above the wheel arches and I had room for storage underneath for gear and batteries, but I'm not 100% happy with it. It loses a lot of headroom and it's just not as good or practical as the one in the thread above, so I was thinking about doing something similar.

Does anyone have any suggestions/ideas/tips to improve on or even just do differently than the one above?


My (rough) requirements are;

(Easily'ish?!) Removable installation, as the front seats fold back to uncover engine and sometimes I need it as a "van".
Sleeps 2
Some form of additional heating

Thanks,
Sean


----------



## biggirafe (Jan 12, 2010)

Sean128 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've got a Nissan Vanette Cargo pretty much like the one in this thread - Clicky.
> 
> ...



Hi Sean
I think your original idea to create a space beneath the floor is correct and is important in this country for warmth but only 3 - 4 inches is required at most. 

The back seating area of my Kontiki has a raised floor section  of 4 inches which provides good storage for fishing rods, wind breakers etc.

Good luck with your rebuild and enjoy

Mark


----------



## Sean128 (Jan 12, 2010)

biggirafe said:


> Hi Sean
> I think your original idea to create a space beneath the floor is correct and is important in this country for warmth but only 3 - 4 inches is required at most.
> 
> The back seating area of my Kontiki has a raised floor section  of 4 inches which provides good storage for fishing rods, wind breakers etc.
> ...




Thanks for the reply. It's not just the head room that's bugging me tbh, I like the idea of having a seat for normal/day use and then a bed for night use. and I had the floor so high so it would accommodate the wheel arches, two leisure batteries, fused distribution block and amplifier.

Sean


----------



## runnach (Jan 12, 2010)

Sean128 said:


> Thanks for the reply. It's not just the head room that's bugging me tbh, I like the idea of having a seat for normal/day use and then a bed for night use. and I had the floor so high so it would accommodate the wheel arches, two leisure batteries, fused distribution block and amplifier.
> 
> Sean



A thread earlier in the week showed a van that had a grp roof fitted for approx £700.

If the rest of the van is OK and it is the headroom that is the issue possibly your cheapest and convenient solution.

Channa


----------



## matttransitconnect (Jan 12, 2010)

my van is a little smaller than yours - i built a lare bench down one side of the van, so i keep roof height on the other side. I can get an enormous amount of gear in there - it was designed tofit 2 surfboards for day trips, or  all my snowboard/mountainbike kit. Cant remember the exact dimensions of it, its the full length of the van, about half the width and i think possibly 40cm high. Works well for me....havnt felt i need more storage as yet. Would that be an option?


----------



## Sean128 (Jan 13, 2010)

channa said:


> A thread earlier in the week showed a van that had a grp roof fitted for approx £700.
> 
> If the rest of the van is OK and it is the headroom that is the issue possibly your cheapest and convenient solution.
> 
> Channa



Thanks for the suggestion, but I forgot to mention I'm on a VERY tight buget... 

Sean


----------



## Sean128 (Jan 13, 2010)

matttransitconnect said:


> my van is a little smaller than yours - i built a lare bench down one side of the van, so i keep roof height on the other side. I can get an enormous amount of gear in there - it was designed tofit 2 surfboards for day trips, or  all my snowboard/mountainbike kit. Cant remember the exact dimensions of it, its the full length of the van, about half the width and i think possibly 40cm high. Works well for me....havnt felt i need more storage as yet. Would that be an option?



Sounds like you've made good use of the space, Do you have any pictures? Does your bed sleep two, or can it fold down or anything?

Sean


----------



## Firefox (Jan 13, 2010)

Take a look at this vid:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tTITqa9xVyw

Some good ideas there.

If you want to insulate the floor in minimum depth, I would go for 25mm celotex (from Wickes/Travis Perkins etc) , trimmed round/between with 25x38 battens, 6mm ply on top spanning max 560mm between battens. 32/35 mm screws. Can do it all in 31 mm. That's assuming the floor is already lined in ply. If not, you need to add another 6mm sheet on the bottom to form a base for the celotex, 37 mm total.


----------



## robjmckinney (Jan 13, 2010)

*van or motorhome*

One of the problems of self build is regulations when designing the contents that certain items need to be fixed and are manditory. So are you choosing it to be a motorhome/campervan then you are not to carry goods of any kind or your insurance is void. If you remain as van insurance those details of side windows, fixed bed, water and cooker do not apply but may affect entitlement to stay overnight in it while insured!

Just a thought that you should take into consideration on your build!


----------



## Firefox (Jan 13, 2010)

I think it will need to be insured as a van, as it wont pass as a motorhome for insurance purpose by the usual policies.

Van insurance will cover you for third party legal requirement etc while on the road; the motorhome bits are just another load. But you may need to accept you wont be covered for fire or theft while camping unless you can persuade your friendly van insurer to cover you for those risks too.


----------



## matttransitconnect (Jan 13, 2010)

heres the thread with pictures - http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/show-us-your-van-motorhome/8299-may-small.html

i have it set out as a bench/sofa in the day with a full size double futon matress. Table and slats are used to turn it into a full double bed.

Hope that helps


----------



## Sean128 (Jan 13, 2010)

Firefox said:


> I think it will need to be insured as a van, as it wont pass as a motorhome for insurance purpose by the usual policies.
> 
> Van insurance will cover you for third party legal requirement etc while on the road; the motorhome bits are just another load. But you may need to accept you wont be covered for fire or theft while camping unless you can persuade your friendly van insurer to cover you for those risks too.



Cheers for the input, the way I saw the insurance situation is as above, still insured as a van. I want to occasionally use it as a van anyway.

As the install will not be permanently fixed, while I'm driving its just another load as it would be while parked without me in it.

As for camping in it, I'm doubtful it would be insured for fire (or theft) with me in it. (not that I expect it to be stolen while I'm kipping) 


Sean


----------



## robjmckinney (Jan 13, 2010)

*Motorhome regs*

You could comply with the rules with little cost, you can use portholes to comply with the window rule, new ones on the net, dead cheap. A single fixed bed with flexible adjustment to double and simple sink and cooker, some fantastic ones on the net. Table simply folds away or they do complete furniture kits to make your van into a motorhome. The complete version is about £1500 but you can buy what parts of it you want and make it look like a pro job, adds value on resale!


----------



## Firefox (Jan 13, 2010)

DVLC and most motorcaravan insurers require the caravan stuff is permanently fixed to the vehicle structure, and also you can't carry loads "for reward" (officially   ) so I'd still reckon the van route is the best.


----------



## matttransitconnect (Jan 13, 2010)

im yet to fit windows to my van....what is this window rule you speak of!?!?!?
Insurance see my van as a van with wooden units fixed in. Its not insured as a motorhome as there is no sink/permanent water on board. Will a window cause problems?


----------



## Sean128 (Jan 13, 2010)

matttransitconnect said:


> im yet to fit windows to my van....what is this window rule you speak of!?!?!?
> Insurance see my van as a van with wooden units fixed in. Its not insured as a motorhome as there is no sink/permanent water on board. Will a window cause problems?



From what I gather from the above and more is van insurance will cover you for any use with motor home type fittings in it but not while your actually asleep in it?

but motor home insurance requires the vehicle to be made much less van like, so to discourage you using MH insurance on a van?

Please someone correct me if I'm mistaken!

As for windows, I had all sorts of issues trying to get insured every land rover me or my old mans ever owned! Most specialists won't touch anyone under 25 and most non-specialist companies tell me it doesn't have windows or must be a diesel etc etc.

Sean

Edit: If you want windows in your Vanette then the sliding door from a Nissan Serena would most likely be the cheapest and easiest way.


----------



## robjmckinney (Jan 13, 2010)

*van*

if you are sticking to a van status those rules don't apply, as a self build it needs windows as a van not!

Self build insurance normally gives you a period to convert but side windows must be fitted, I never found one that does not require side windows. Plus a fixed bed, sink, water supply, cooker and table, then you can apply for change of registration status which may inclode an inspection!

As you only want a van, none of this applies but a good conversion adds value to vehicle sometimes doubling or triple the basic vehicle!


----------



## Firefox (Jan 13, 2010)

Adrian Flux don't require side windows for their motorcaravan insurance.

Side windows is a stupid rule really. You don't need windows if you have adequate ventilation through rooflights for example.

The other rules exist to ensure there is enough equipment in there to demonstrate that the vehicle is being used permanently as a motorcaraven and not for load carrying which attracts more risk. Windows have no bearing on that either way, and if you fit windows the vehicle is less effective as a stealth camper.


----------



## n8rbos (Jan 13, 2010)

Sean128 said:


> Thanks for the suggestion, but I forgot to mention I'm on a VERY tight buget...
> 
> Sean



go to a breakers and cut one off


----------



## kangooroo (Jan 14, 2010)

This is an interesting thread and the insurance issue is one I'm constantly up against.

We did a very basic Kangoo van adaptation (rather than conversion) - see thread http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/show-us-your-van-motorhome/6332-kangoo-van-conversion.html which provides bed, sink, loo and small storage cupboards.  In a van of this size there is no space for a table (which I wouldn't want anyway) and with a 12v microwave, I have no need for a cooker.  Hence, according to the 'rules' it can't be insured as a motorhome.  If it were, then I couldn't use it as a van - which I need to carry goods.

From the experiences of those on this forum and self-build 'adapters' I've spoken to, it seems the ony way to have a multi-purpose vehicle ie van which can be camped in is to insure it as a van.

I have an SD&P insurance policy on my Kangoo van with an endorsement allowing "the carriage of goods in connection with the policyholder's business".

I hadn't considered the issue of insurance while sleeping in the van and there's nothing referring to this on the policy, but I couldn't imagine it being stolen with me in the back of it - at least I hope not! ;o)


----------



## robjmckinney (Jan 14, 2010)

*kangooroo good and valid points*

The problem I had with insurance was the simple fact I don't work which does not compute with insurance companies. Why do I need a van, they don't insure unemployed people for vans, I am not unemployed but don't work, sorry you can't be not working unless unemployed, the circle continues. The issue is a differcult but if you are working then perhaps remain a van but non working is a minefield unless you fit into their nice restrictive boxes!


----------



## kangooroo (Jan 14, 2010)

Rob - I encountered this too.  If you try NU or Direct Line they offer SD&P use on a van.  They were the only companies to do this when I was in the same position.

The only 'commercial use' I need is 12 miles per week to make 2 trips to the post office - hardly worth the bother but if I had a bump whilst carrying goods, I'd have no cover which is a risk not worth taking.


----------



## robjmckinney (Jan 14, 2010)

*Converted van to motorhome complete*

I solved this 3 years ago to convert it completely within the regs to motorhome. I was getting quotes for £1200, yet I arrange my brother's policy as a builder for £200 all in with no NCB, I had full. Now I get insured for around £250 the game is finding a way through it!

Insurance is a main problem because so many grey areas and they will use any excuse to cancel the policy. You are modifying your vehicle even with a part conversion and they do get awkward these days!


----------



## kangooroo (Jan 14, 2010)

I assume then that you weren't allowed any business use or carriage of goods?

My problem is that I'm trying to use just one vehicle for both camping (I don't need a full conversion - just basics) and a twice-weekly 6 mile round trip to the post office carrying goods which insurers don't like!


----------



## Firefox (Jan 14, 2010)

kangooroo said:


> with a 12v microwave, I have no need for a cooker.  Hence, according to the 'rules' it can't be insured as a motorhome.  If it were, then I couldn't use it as a van - which I need to carry goods.



It may not help you, but I have definitely seen in some policies that a microwave OR a hob OR both are now often acceptable. Basically any means of heating food in a fixed installation.


----------



## kangooroo (Jan 14, 2010)

The problem is that ... once it becomes a 'camper' then business use and carrying goods isn't allowed so I think it's back to the basic van adaptation with cupbards that adapt for camping on 'occasional' trips....


----------

